# Stoney Creek, ON, BeeBee, F, Adult - Urgent, immediate foster wanted



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

URGENT - ON DEATH ROW - FOSTER HOME NEEDED

We have an extremely urgent situation with a lovely german shepherd who is sitting in a animal control facility. Staff describe BeeBee as a sweet soul but has no manners. We do not have any history as to what kind of living conditions BeeBee came from - her owners surrendered her to the pound as they were not in a position to care for her any longer. Through no fault of her own BeeBee has not had structure, consistency nor a stable home/environment - another case of a dog being in the wrong hands. She has some bumps on her nose perhaps caused by muzzling; she is extremely underweight - this poor girls needs help as soon as possible.

If you have the time and commitment to become BeeBee's foster parent(s), please send us an email as her life is at great risk. We have no history on BeeBee so her foster home would need to be one with children over the age of 15 years, and have a fully fenced in yard. As well, BeeBee will need a good pack leader so we are looking for someone with experience - she would not be for a first time foster parent(s).

Please send us an email at [email protected] if you are serious about becoming BeeBee's foster parent(s).

URGENT ON DEATH ROW - FOSTER HOME NEEDED's Contact Info
AARF - Animal Angel Rescue Foundation, Stoney Creek, ON
[email protected]


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

I have sent an email for this girl. I will post any response I get.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you know how she is with other dogs? In the house? with cats?? is she spayed?? shots up to date?? some additional info might help


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

trudy said:


> Do you know how she is with other dogs? In the house? with cats?? is she spayed?? shots up to date?? some additional info might help


You would have to contact the rescue, she's not my dog. The email is listed. If you are able to help please contact them asap.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Okay, I got a response today from the rescue. Their reply is as follows:



> BeeBee is sitting in Hamilton right now. Below are the notes from the facility when they assessed her.
> 
> I've attached a foster application for you.
> 
> ...


I have a copy of the foster application as well. I am NOT affiliated with this rescue, just cross posting, so I only know what I have shared. If you can help, please contact AARF directly.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump for this girl!!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump for this pretty girl. No one in Ontario has a spot? We don't get too many urgents here. Please spread the word!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Still listed! I have not heard anymore from the rescue, so have to assume she is still looking.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Still no contact from the rescue - not sure if anyone else could try and get a hold of them? Listing is still active so I assuming she is still in need.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump for this girl. Unfortunately the rescue is no longer responding to my inquires. Is there anyone else that can try and see if they can garner more info on this girl and what her current situation is? Listing still active.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Now listed as "Adoption Pending"



> Our prayers have been answer; we are so happy that Libby will be adopted. We are pulling her from the facility and she will be fully vetted. Thank you so much Julie for wanting to adopt such a sweet girl in such desperate need.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Great news! Good luck to Libby in her new life.......
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

